
RancherVM: Package and Run KVM Machines as Docker Containers - smw355
http://rancher.com/introducing-ranchervm-package-and-run-virtual-machines-as-docker-containers/
======
jburwell
SmartOS has been using this exact approach for years [1]. All be it with a
more robust, secure, and battle hardened container implementation (Solaris
Zones), file system (ZFS), and network virtualization layer (Crossbow) plus
all of the introspection goodness of DTrace. What is old is new again.

[1]:
[https://wiki.smartos.org/display/DOC/Home](https://wiki.smartos.org/display/DOC/Home)

~~~
shengliang
I agree SmartOS has been doing the same. Indeed what is old is new again. One
thing that is new is the Docker user experience. While Solaris Zones add
increased security and fast upgrade to KVM, Docker brings new packaging,
distribution, and command line experience to KVM.

~~~
jburwell
Docker is a fully supported on SmartOS ->
[https://wiki.smartos.org/display/DOC/LX+Branded+Zones](https://wiki.smartos.org/display/DOC/LX+Branded+Zones)

